# A/C compressor - jumping to get a Freon charge



## Racer67 (Jul 16, 2018)

Am ready to add Freon and need to get my compressor clutch to turn the compressor over to install Freon. The system is working well otherwise - it has been purged for a 134a upgrade and is empty. Let me know the best way to accomplish - Thanks


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not sure that I actually understand the question - if everything electrical is in working order (wiring, pressure switch, the clutch itself), then the clutch will engage once there's sufficient pressure in the system. 
You do NOT need the compressor running to start charging it - in fact, you can destroy the compressor doing that. Surest way to kill a compressor is to 'slug' it (dump liquid refrigerant into the low-side line. Makes compressor go 'boom.')

Fine point, though: Currently, the system is NOT empty. It's full - of air. A/C systems do need to be pulled into a vacuum first - then, once under vacuum (because then it's truly empty), then you can charge it. 
I need to ask: Have you ever charged (from empty) an A/C system? Some things are best left to paying a shop to do it - they have the equipment.


----------



## Racer67 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks. The compressor is most likely shot. It was making alot of noise - and the clutch seemed OK - rotates freely. Will need to replace the compressor along with receiver dryer and flush the system - pull down and add freon. Not ready for all the money and time - but would love the cold air.


----------

